# white doves shot



## heather22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello everyone never posted a message on the internet before so finding hard if i am doing the right way of things. I have had doves in my garden for a few months a pair managed to rear a young bird to free flight the pair then went and nested in a neighbours garden having 2 more squabs the house next to the nesting site the man from there yesterday shot 2 doves one bird lay dead next to the squabs i called the police they went round and he told them said they were building a nest on his property so he shot them. In the meantime neighbours got the 2 squabs down and bought them to me as there fate was sealed so close to him. I have placed them in a rabbit hutch next to dovecote as i dont know if i place them in dovecote would they panick and jump out i have a cat that comes from a farm and she comes in my garden at night she takes alot of wild birds also this morning a dove has turned up sitting on the dovecote calling at the young i am not sure if its one the parent bird i would appreciate some advise.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Heather, I'm so sorry to hear about your neighbour shooting the dove. How anyone could do that I just don't know.
I've just found out a lady I know is shooting Woodies in her garden and I'm at a loss as to how to deal with her without her knowing it's me.

I assume you're in the Uk as you refer to 'garden'. If so can you just say what the police said to your neighbour. Was he breaking the law in any way?

As far as your other Doves go I wouldn't put them in the dovecote while they're still young. Are they being fed by parents or were they weaned and eating ok on their own?
If they were still reliant on parents for top up feeds then you might have to help them along until they're stronger. Then you might be able to introduce them to the dovecote.

Let us know roughly how old you think they are and how independent of adults and then we can help advise on what to do for the best.

Are they safe from preditors in the rabbit hutch as far as cats etc go at night. If in doubt it might be an idea to bring them inside to be safe.

Keep us posted as to what the situation is.

Thanks for trying to help these poor youngsters.

Janet


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Are you feeding them Heather? Do they know how to eat on their own?


----------



## heather22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello, thank you for your replies yes i am in the U/K police said he can shoot in is own garden only, sadly this doesnt protect the birds that land on this mans roof. The doves are eating seed and water on their own i have ordered a avairy mesh pen with a mesh flooring to keep them safe and give some freedom during the day. I fear both parents have died but today a dove appearared on my roof it looks like the youngster that fledged from my dovecote not sure what the best move would be in favour of the birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry this is happening. What a hateful person your neighbor is. Probably isn't safe for you to be feeding the birds. If they go over to his place, he'll shoot them. I hate that there are people in the world like this.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

i feel bad just reading this poor pigeons  well how are the other pigeons going? and i cant believe that someone would shoot an innocent bird just for nesting that is so cruel.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Heather,

That's a good idea to set them up in an aviary for some protection while they grow stronger. I wonder if you put a band on them does that afford them any protection from your neighbour if they're deemed to be 'owned'?
I find it hard to believe he can still shoot birds just for landing on his roof. The law's an ass.
That doesn't give me any hope for stopping this woman I know from shooting Woodies just because they poop on her lawn! Very sad.

Does this man put food out in his garden as I was wondering why the Doves would bother landing there otherwise. I don't suppose he can be persuaded not to do so to at least give the Doves a fair chance of living in peace as they're meant to symbolise.
I'm at a loss as to what to suggest as personally I would always be on edge seeing my birds going anywhere near his property.

Apart from stopping feeding to stop them coming which is too sad to think of doing. Or maybe introduce them into your dovecote when they're a bit older and keep them protected in there while they get used to seeing this as their home and regular food source so they don't need to go elsewhere to forage.

Hopefully others can come up with some ideas to help these poor birds.

Janet


----------

